# Scope questions, Getting an axcel sight but most questions are not axcel specific.



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

1. No
2.1 extra just like the one that is in the scope
3.yes shrewd nomad scope on an axcel works great
4.never mind
5..010 blue all the time
6.no I don't have a spare sight
7.I got a small lense cleaning kit comes with a spray bottle and a cloth works really well
8.I use a 3/64 apeture without a clarifier in my peep and I can see just fine with a 4x lens


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

KenBry said:


> I am getting an Axcel Sight. (cxl) I'm also getting the x31 and a 4x lens. I know I need the retainers for the lens. Mine is going to be a green fiber.
> 
> 1. Do you keep extra scopes with different lenses? - Yes I take a spare scope and lens with me. I've seen them break
> 2. How many lenses do you have and what power? - two 4X lenses
> ...


Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

KenBry said:


> 1. Do you keep extra scopes with different lenses?
> 2. How many lenses do you have and what power?
> 3. do you use other brand scopes with the Axcel?
> 4. removed and reworded, see number 8
> ...


1.Yes. I have 6 scope housings and more lenses than that. Shooting different disciplines (can) require different tools. 
2.Not positive, but I think 4-4x in two different sizes and 2-6x in two different sizes (31mm and 41mm) and some other ones in 1.75".
3.I don't but you certainly can. 
4.Blank
5.I don't use fiber optic. I use circles. Size depends on the target and venue. If I shot rubber deer I would have to use a green .029 (57 year old eyes.)
6.Definitely.Yes. Once again, depends on the venue.
7.Cleaner provided by lens manufacturer. (Clear Targets.) 
8.One I drilled on my own. I don't remember the size, seems like it's 3/32 if my memory serves me. Small orifice clears the target without a clarifier.

Having said all that this is the most important thing you can learn regarding the questions you've asked; (1)Everyones eyes are different so you will have to tailor things to your own eyes. What I do or what anyone else does is irrelevant. And (2)everyone has a different tolerance for sight movement, and differing abilities to hold steady while making a quality shot. That will also dictate the choices *you* make. The choices you make are just like a dance between two partners, they have to be in step with one another.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

1. Do you keep extra scopes with different lenses? Yes I have 5 scopes (one Shibuya and four Beiter's all in 29mm) each set for different purpose. I am playing Field and FITA only and everything is set for rings, after several years away I am coming back to 3d but with a crossbow and that scope is also modded for that game.
2. How many lenses do you have and what power? I have lenses in x4 x6 x8 power and some truespots in x6 and x8 power all ground to fit the same scopes 
3. do you use other brand scopes with the Axcel? I am using a Shibuya sight because it is lighter also paying attention all the rest of the bow attachments are lightweight as well
4. removed and reworded, see number 8
5. What fiber optic color do you use or what one for what conditions? In Shibuya scope using 0.08" and 0.14" stand up fiber pins in green and red about same sizes as the dot stickers would be on the lens, the Beiter scopes comes with replaceable dots and tool in large variation of sizes
6. Do you keep a back up sight? or just use a different power setting? I have two Shibuya CPX carbon sights completely replaceable between my target bows
7. Do you just use regular lens cleaner for keeping it clean? (eye glasses cleaner? camera lens cleaner?) eyeglass cleaners works great
8. What peep orifice diameter do you use with your scope or peep sight picture do you try to achieve? I have couple peep apertures, buying the smallest hole size and drilling myself to specific situation, when I am deep in the forest playing Field the light is very different then on open FITA


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by KenBry



> I am getting an Axcel Sight. (cxl) I'm also getting the x31 and a 4x lens. I know I need the retainers for the lens. Mine is going to be a green fiber.
> 
> 1. Do you keep extra scopes with different lenses? - Yes I take a spare scope and lens with me
> 2. How many lenses do you have and what power? - 2X, 4X,6X
> ...


I might also suggest a sun shade or extensions. Light coming through trees and onto you will remove target definition. Seen a guy last week make a shade out of a french fry box and some duct tape.

You may also consider acquiring a second scope mount instead of a whole sight as they easily detach from the sight bar for switching sizes, power, etc.


----------



## KenBry (May 26, 2015)

Thanks so much guys I knew I should have posted this here to start with. But a couple previous posts I made here got bumped to General.. There is a certian level of expertice in this section you don't find in general very often..

I am fully aware of the idea that I will have to pick and choose what works best for me. I am looking for starting place and you guys are giving me some great advise and things to consider.

Again, Thank you.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

The rule of thumb I think for this place is the question of whether it pertains to brand specific or general questions like "What target sight should I buy?"

This one is worded more to the context of preparedness for competition, which applies even at more of a beginner level. The traffic here is slow enough these days to warrant some leniency in that regard. .02


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, Ken, much of what you ask is that of newbie, not necessarily Inter/Advan. "Shotgun" questions is what you have, like every one has their own set ups and a tons of answers come. Like Laz noted, none of us like the same things, use the same equipment or see the same.

1. Do you keep extra scopes with different lenses? Yes, but 99.99% of the time I use only one.
2. How many lenses do you have and what power? I have a few, but still the same answer, 99.99% I use only one.
3. do you use other brand scopes with the Axcel? I don't have a Axcel, but have two other sight frames that I use any scope housing I want..
4. removed and reworded, see number 8
5. What fiber optic color do you use or what one for what conditions? I've used 2 colors for virtually 15 years, green or red. I used .029" pin for years and did quite well in all archery venues. 3 years ago I went with . 019" pin and can't say I improved all that much.
6. Do you keep a back up sight? or just use a different power setting? No. Not to carry with me. I have 5 sight frames, 2 Sure Loc 400s and 1 Sure Loc 550 and 2 Copper John ANTIS. 
7. Do you just use regular lens cleaner for keeping it clean? (eye glasses cleaner? camera lens cleaner?) I'm bad about cleaning my lenses and when I do I use a regular eye glass cloth.
8. What peep orifice diameter do you use with your scope or peep sight picture do you try to achieve? I use a Archery Specialist Super Peep (what they were called when I bought mine). Don't buy the Hunter! I prefer to see only my pin for all my shooting, but not that I haven't tried different things, circles with pin, dots, circle with dots and no orifice at all in my Super Peep. What size I use may not be for you, but 3/64". 

Find someone knowledgeable to help set up your sight frame. Scope rod set/adjusted properly and breakage is reduced or just plain eliminated. 15 years and I have not broke one scope rod. 1st, 2nd and 3rd axis need addressed. Your eyes different, you'll need to move the sight bar in or out to get the best clarity and such may effect what size peep you'll need.

Good sight frames don't fail or rarely fail. The only reason I have so many sight frames is because I bought them cheap. Yep, ole wheeler dealer me. Buy cheap and sell for what I can get (cash or trade). Bought a Sure Loc Supreme for $125 and sold it for $200 and I kept the extra scope housing and extra 3rd axis block. My first 2 Sure Locs are 12 and 15 years old and work like brand new.

Anything I carry with me to a archery event is for quick or simple fixes. The vast majority of the time if you have something fail your day is done. You get it fixed and it's just to finish the event....


----------



## chilipowder (Nov 1, 2012)

My take:


KenBry said:


> I am getting an Axcel Sight. (cxl) I'm also getting the x31 and a 4x lens. I know I need the retainers for the lens. Mine is going to be a green fiber.
> 
> 1. Do you keep extra scopes with different lenses? No
> 2. How many lenses do you have and what power? 0.5, 0.675, 0.75 diopter lens
> ...


----------

